# Help Needed Developing Corps Affiliation (Armour) Indoc



## rmacqueen (30 Jul 2006)

I am currently a volunteer instructor with 2097 Cadet Corps in Forest, Ontario.  Our Corps is affiliated with the 1st Hussars but unfortunately we have not had any sort of indoctrination for recruits to instil in them the pride and privilege of wearing the black beret. Having an armour background in the reg force I immediately lobbied the CO to institute this and, with the help of a timely visit by a ex armour cadet, have managed to convince him of its validity.

Now, having been tasked with the development of this I would like to ask for assistance from the members of this forum.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2006)

I suppose you have started off with the History of the Black Beret, the History of their affiliated Regiment, and the Armour Corps.  You can also relate to the History of other Nations use of the Black Beret.  Then you can cover the Role of Armour and the Equipment that is used.  That should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Chimo (30 Jul 2006)

I would suggest contacting the Armour School in Gagetown and see what they are teaching at the QL3 level as far as "Regimental" History.

Chances are lesson plans have already been developed and will offer a consistency in training.

Good luck on your search and keep up your work in the cadets.


----------



## rwgill (30 Jul 2006)

Welcome to the wonderful world of cadets!

The bad news is the CTP only allows one 30 minute period for this.  The good news, you can build more..................get on great terms with the CO, the Trg O and the CO of the affiliated unit.

Please remember KISS.  It is the most important of all teaching principles.

You can find interesting ways to instill pride without lectures.  Start with the basics like Troops and Squadrons, Trooper not Private.  SSM not CSM etc.  You can name your troops after Battle Honours (Falaise, Calais, Somme, South Africa, etc.).  Name your Squadrons after individuals (Col Leonard for example).  I have seen a cadet corps which had a cadet guidon made and only carries it on parade.............by a MWO. Easy examples of unit history, and you have yet to teach a lesson!

Visits to the unit museum and the unit itself are great helps.  Visits by the Regimental Association and creating a kit shop will help both the cadet unit and affiliated unit.  Visits by Regimental Vets is extremely important.

Attending the affiliated unit's Christmas Dinner is a must and equally important is having the Cadet Unit's officers/staff invited to the unit mess dinner.   There is also the Association's Reunion in June.

http://www.army.dnd.ca/1st_Hussars/english/association/association_e.shtm

Anything which will make history less boring, will allow the information to sink in.  Good Luck!


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Jul 2006)

Thank you for all your suggestions.  Does anyone have an email address for the Armour School?  That was one avenue I didn't think of, duh.

We do use armour rank structure and terms but unfortunately the cadets do not really understand what they mean.  To make matters worse, we are a very small corps (currently 10 cadets) so breaking them down by squadron, etc. is not really possible.  Had a heck of a time even forming a flag party for the annual parade.

Anyway, once again thanks for the help.


----------



## primer (31 Jul 2006)

TRY This

http://www.army.forces.ca/armour_school/


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Jul 2006)

Tried that but couldn't find contact info for the school


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jul 2006)

Just try your Affiliated Regiment.  They are closer.  It is better to make contact with them than someone who has no relevance to you and is thousands of Km away.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2006)

Better yet, get one of the Regiment and someone from the Association to come and give the talk to the Cadets. That's how you start making ties with the organization. Once they know you exist and are interested you should start getting invites from them for parades, functions, etc. There might even be some trophies or bursaries in the future, if you make it work.


----------

